# Rifle for engberg27



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a pic for you to look at.


----------



## Romellio (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree with this rifle sir really nice looking and i fell so interesting to carry this kind of rifle,, hope i can get one of this kind.

_________________________________________
expandable batons


----------

